

Show HN: Can we predict behavior based on your to do list? - davidduck

Hi all,&lt;p&gt;Just wanted to share an MVP that we`ve developed over the past couple weeks -- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;todoneapp.com&lt;p&gt;I have used many to do list apps over the years and I`m always looking for ways to work better and smarter. Unfortunately none of these stick around for very long.&lt;p&gt;Maybe the solution is in actually getting the tasks done as opposed to just somewhere I can put them? If that`s possible, maybe it`s possible to build something that actually anticipates what I want to do? Regardless, would be a cool engineering project to try and crack.&lt;p&gt;Just a thought.
======
samstave
FB login is non-starter.

Todo:

1\. Build login.

2\. Create ToDo list.

